# Upcoming 2010 Spring anime (V2)



## luke_c (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow, that's quite a list.
And there's sure to be enough bouncing breasts to keep viewers satisfied for a while.


----------



## luke_c (Mar 21, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Wow, that's quite a list.
> And there's sure to be enough bouncing breasts to keep viewers satisfied for a while.


So true, way too much fanservice these days, only things that don't seem to interest me are Bakugan, Ookiku Furikabatte, MAJOR, Gundam, the Beyblade one and a few of the OVA's/Specials, I am jizzing myself for Angel Beats though


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 21, 2010)

Is Katanagatari from the same guy that made Bakemonogatari? If so, I'll definitely give it a try.


----------



## luke_c (Mar 21, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Is Katanagatari from the same guy that made Bakemonogatari? If so, I'll definitely give it a try.


Yes, iirc they are both made by Nisio Isin


----------



## Cermage (Mar 22, 2010)

just curious as to why katanagatari is listed as a continuation, there's already 2 eps out and we've known it was going to be monthly releases. its not like it was put on hold or anything.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 22, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Wow, that's quite a list.
> And there's sure to be enough bouncing breasts to keep viewers satisfied for a while.


Because everyone who watches anime really loves nothing but fanservice, right?


----------



## pitman (Mar 22, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed


----------



## iffy525 (Mar 22, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nisio Isin wrote both of the novels but different studios produce it.


----------



## Sephi (Mar 22, 2010)

I know nothing of new anime series, and in that list nothing looks too interesting.

edit: Black Rock Shooter does look intriguing with it's dark theme, might look into that one.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 23, 2010)

Currently watching Yutori-Chan (found a way to get the episodes) and I'm taking a look at Hime Chen maybe I should try the card game online from the official site to see if the series interests me, seeing the cards, I'm a little curious.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Mar 23, 2010)

Still no date on Black Rock Shooter? Other than that, they all look crappy.


----------



## TheWingless (Mar 23, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> Still no date on Black Rock Shooter?


No dates announced on any of the websites I use.

Gonna be watching Angel Beats for sure on that list.


----------



## luke_c (Mar 24, 2010)

Going by the post on ANN  Black Rock Shooter will be out sometime between June 25th and August 31st


----------



## pitman (Mar 25, 2010)

The that are the most intriguing are RAINBOW, Night Raid and Arakawa.
Heroman seems interesting and Bones is animating it so it should be visually awesome (just like Xam'd).

I'll also watch *K-ON!!* (since the first one was nice and I'm following the manga which ain't bad), 
*Working* - the first episode was nice and seems like a nice comedy to follow, 
*Angel Beats* - if its KEY (except Kanon) I'll watch it (although I felt betrayed by KyoAni's Clannad ~AF~ ending)
and *GA - Design Class OVA* Hell yeah more GA.


----------



## cocomonk22 (Mar 25, 2010)

Looking forward to Magic Kaito.


----------



## jlsyber (Mar 31, 2010)

I must watch K-On!! and Angel Beatz!!! They look epic!


----------



## pitman (Apr 1, 2010)

K-On has many epic moments like:
DRINKING TEA
EATING CAKE
IDLE TALKING
AND BEACH EPISODES 
WOOOOO

I'm still gonna watch it though


----------



## luke_c (Apr 3, 2010)

Angel Beats, Heroman, Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou, Kaichou wa Maid-sama! and B Gata H Kei all have their first episode released, this season is alot better than the Winter Anime's.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 3, 2010)

Slightly better than the v1 one looked however many months back that was. Still an abundance of school based stuff but I can ignore that.

Also I have seen the odd one for years but when did Romance of the Three Kingdoms go "mainstream"?


----------



## megawalk (Apr 3, 2010)

can't wait for SD Gundam Sangokuden
i've been watching to much gundam lately and this one is.....what can i say ?
odd ?
Romance of the Three Kingdoms with Gundams


----------



## Raika (Apr 3, 2010)

Gonna watch K-On! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I'm interested in Metal Fight Beyblade, I loved Beyblade when I was younger.


----------



## _Burai_ (Apr 5, 2010)

I saw the first few episodes of k-on and the first one for maid sama. I might continue watching it since they air it on tv here


----------



## Cablephish (Apr 5, 2010)

I saw they're going to continue the Tales of Symphonia OVAs with the Tethe'alla part of the series.

It's been so long since they released any ToS OVAs, but then again, I haven't been keeping up with them.


----------



## Cermage (Apr 25, 2010)

i've watched the first ep or two of the things i wanted to watch from this season and i'd thought i'd list what i liked and what i didnt. 

Senko no nightraid
I've only watched the first ep but the mandarin chinese was horrible.would have been a decent first ep if it didn't include the shitty power treatment. also motorcycles in china around 1940? could be good or bad. i'll have to watch the next few eps to decide. though not looking good

Working! 
eh, more schoolbased romance/comedy. was hoping it to be different. probably only going to watch when i've got nothing else to watch or completely bored. would be decent for people who don't watch much anime/getting into anime 

Angel Beats 
Was hoping it didn't have the general KEY themes, should have known better. good for fans of other key works. 

Giant Killing
Pretty surprised with this one, the summary in chartfag's picture doesn't do it justice. odd~ish art but not shocking, just odd. Never really been a fan of sports manga with the exception of a couple authors, heck i wouldnt even call this a sports series even though it is about football. its a massive underdog series. Deals with character relationships quite well, eccentric main character is a plus. so if you liked series like BECK, you should more or less like this. i'd reccomend it to anyone. 

Arakawa under the Bridge
Didn't like it, ended up being more SHAFT dickery. if you liked the way Bakemonogatori or natsu no arashi was presented you'll like this. 

Yojouhan Shinwa Taikei 
This is probably the biggest suprise of this season for me, i expected something like Honey and Clover but much more mellow/reminiscent. its not quite the exact opposite but its hella different. its quirky in both characters and design. Humor is there. I quite like the OP and ED. Shame its only being subbed by Commie and Anonymous subs. Its probably not suited for everybody, but i do suggest people to try it out. 

Rainbow 
Probably the series i've waited on the most this season and shame its come out kinda lackluster so far. can't really comment on whether its going to be a good series or not, its solely developing backstory and characters right now. i was expecting something darker.


----------

